# AGLink: PEs schreiben, PAs lesen?



## daffy (8 Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Wusste nicht, in welches Forum das passt - es richtet sich eigentlich insbesondere an "deltalogic" / "Deltalogic Support". Finde ich übrigens klasse, dass Ihr hier im Forum seid.

Sind denn irgendwo in AGLink die Funktionen Peripherieeingänge schreiben und Peripherieausgänge lesen versteckt, oder gibt es die einfach nicht?

Verträgt sich AGLink eigentlich mit DPRD_DAT und DPWR_DAT?

Grüße und Danke im Voraus,

Daffy


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Juni 2007)

Peripherie-Eingänge können nur gelesen und Peripherie-Ausgänge können nur geschrieben werden. Ein T PEW xx oder L PAW yy geht ja auch nicht. Je nach CPU kann allerdings der Bereich des Prozessabbildes entsprechend groß gewählt werden und der Zugriff dann über E bzw. A erfolgen.


----------



## daffy (8 Juni 2007)

Das ging ja zackig, danke!

S7-ProSim unterstützt diese Funktion, deshalb musste ich jetzt mal fragen.
Dann muss halt das PAE/PAA entsprechend vergrößert werden...

Gruß,
Daffy


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Juni 2007)

Bei S7-PLCSim können über das mitgelieferte ActiveX-Control die Peripherie-Eingänge geschrieben aber nicht gelesen und die Peripherie-Ausgänge gelesen aber nicht geschrieben werden. Ziel dabei ist dabei, das Verhalten von Peripherie nachzubilden. Mit AGLink erfolgt der Zugriff auf eine echte SPS. Und selbst Siemens kann kein Status Variablen über PAWs bzw. kein Steuern Variablen über PEWs.


----------



## daffy (8 Juni 2007)

> Bei S7-PLCSim können über das mitgelieferte ActiveX-Control die Peripherie-Eingänge geschrieben aber nicht gelesen und die Peripherie-Ausgänge gelesen aber nicht geschrieben werden


 
Huch, da haben Sie ja recht, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.
Ein Glück, dass ich genau den unterstützten Fall brauche.


----------

